
250 hospitals plan to make own drugs and upend generic pharma business - myinnerbanjo
https://www.businessinsider.com/civicarx-adds-12-new-health-systems-to-nonprofit-generic-drug-business-2019-1
======
gaspoweredcat
nice idea but sadly generics are not the meat of the problem, that lies with
the stuff thats still under patent

